# Truck cap



## gillisonconstru (Jan 21, 2006)

Hey guys, finally ordering this week one final decision. Do I want to go with the hinged barn doors or the flip top and keep my tailgate. All you cap users your thoughta are appreciated...have a great cap feel free to post pics also...thanks in advance.....Aaron


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

Only ran a cap for a couple of seasons but for me I would go with the tailgate/swing up.

On occasion the tailgate can come in handy and not quite sure what advantages a barn door setup would give that the other wouldn't.

Also not sure if you pulled the trigger yet but my cap was en extended height and that was a big plus, made crawling in to get something in the back (heck crawling in period) much more comfortable.


----------



## gillisonconstru (Jan 21, 2006)

How much taller was worried about wind resistance


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

gillisonconstru said:


> How much taller was worried about wind resistance


Something like this,










If you mean wind resistance in the sense of mileage, I don't think it's getting much worse than the 12 or so I get with it off, going down hill, and me running behind pushing it.


----------



## s. donato (Jan 23, 2008)

Gillson... Get an are with side doors. It's the only way to go. Also keep in mind that if you don't have an 8' bed then having the lift up door comes in handy to let some boards hang out.


----------



## gillisonconstru (Jan 21, 2006)

s. donato said:


> Gillson... Get an are with side doors. It's the only way to go. Also keep in mind that if you don't have an 8' bed then having the lift up door comes in handy to let some boards hang out.


I am the d.c.u. series aluminum...


----------



## gillisonconstru (Jan 21, 2006)

s. donato said:


> Gillson... Get an are with side doors. It's the only way to go. Also keep in mind that if you don't have an 8' bed then having the lift up door comes in handy to let some boards hang out.


And planning to get the system one rack 1000 pd capacity for long boards...


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

I had the DCU with a kargomaster rack and a bedslide. I can highly recommend the bedslide, made my life very easy with loading and unloading and being able to strategically load the bed and be able to have access to everything.


----------



## ROVACON (Apr 19, 2010)

Aaron,

How much is that whole rig costing? I am considering something similar my self.


----------



## gillisonconstru (Jan 21, 2006)

Bedslide was $800.00
Rack was close to $1000.00
Cap was $1300.00
I am putting a 6" drawer unit from American van under my bed slide letting the welder get it all tied together....
I have been working on this for almost 6 months, with idea's ,after pricing weatherguard boxes as the alternate and them costing $2400 with the setup I wanted I decided this route to be way more secure and organized for me..I would have saved some money with the boxes as I already had a rack but honestly its not worth dealing with a wet truck bed and secured cargo...


----------



## ROVACON (Apr 19, 2010)

Wow, thats seems really reasonable for the cap. Do you have a link to the one you are getting? Do you have an 8' bed?


----------



## gillisonconstru (Jan 21, 2006)

The drawer unit is $800 I am pacing myself on purchases. I just feel this is the best option, I feel the cap is great for signage and advertising


----------



## gillisonconstru (Jan 21, 2006)

6' I can get you the link when I get home...its a , a.r.e contractor cap.


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

I say keep the tailgate. 

I work off on mine all the time and its a lot easier if you want to throw something long in the bed instead of on the rack to just rest it on the tailgate and all your stuff in the bed dosen't want to come out. 


Dave


----------



## gillisonconstru (Jan 21, 2006)

Well guys I went to order and I am now stuck in un decisive mode again...I think the truck looks way better with weatherguard boxes........oh my what to do what to do


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

I have the barn style doors on mine, I like it, if you're parked on the street the door swings open in a lot less space than you need to drop the tailgate. Makes it convenient when someone parks too close behind you.


----------



## s. donato (Jan 23, 2008)

What are you doing mostly and what are you transporting?

With me having a trailer I would never want a cap on my truck again. I also probably would not get boxes as I have an access cover on my bed now. But my work is different now then it was when I worked out of a pickup with cap.

One thing maybe i can help with is... Personally unless your carrying a lot of weight on your racks I would just use the ones that you can get with the DCU.

Sorry I can't be much help.


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

I have two caps one for the short bed F250 and one for the long bed dually.

The F250 has slider side doors with the regular rear lift up door.
The dually has a slightly taller than normal topper with lift up doors on both sides with the standard rear lift up door. 

No question the Ranch topper on the dually is better than the Glasstite topper on the F250. Of course look wise the Glasstite is better.


----------

